# TGLO accepting fishing cabin bids



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

*Small piece of coastal paradise up for bid*
_Permit for Moodyâ€™s Island fishing cabin goes to top bidder June 17_​  *AUSTIN â€"* A rare chance to build a fishing cabin on Moodyâ€™s Island â€" just between Christmas Bay and West Bay â€" is up for bid, Texas Land Commissioner Jerry Patterson announced today.


The permit site, located just west of San Luis Pass in a natural area known as Moody Island, is only accessible by boat via Titlum Tatlum Bayou. The winning bidder must bid at least $5,000, must tear down and haul off a derelict structure on the site and even then wonâ€™t own the cabin he or she will have to build.


â€œI know it may sound crazy, but serious fishermen know this is an opportunity they donâ€™t want to pass up,â€ Patterson said. â€œA little piece of paradise like this doesnâ€™t become available every day.â€


Bids for the site are due by 5 p.m. Friday, June 14. All requests for bid packages must be received no later than May 31.


Bidding starts at $5,000 for the right to obtain a permit for the location, tear down the structure and build a cabin up to 1,000 square feet in area in accordance with the terms outlined in a five-year lease agreement.


This is only the fourth time the General Land Office has offered cabin permits on a sealed bid basis. The permits, hugely popular with coastal fishermen, were initially awarded to those occupying the cabins in 1973 when the School Land Board and General Land Office were granted regulatory authority over the structures on state lands.


Since then, the permits have either expired, relocated, or have been transferred to other interested parties with School Land Board approval.


The permits will be issued for five years, and can be renewed in five-year increments if all conditions of the contract have been observed. Anything built on the sites will belong to the state of Texas and the cabins can only be used for recreational purposes â€" no commercial activity is allowed.


Bid packets and a fact sheet are available at www.glo.texas.gov under the "What's New" section, or here: http://www.glo.texas.gov/what-we-do/state-lands/_documents/leasing_easements/coastal/cabin_program/2013-cabin-permit-bid-packet.pdf.


 Each bid form must be enclosed in a sealed envelope addressed to the Commissioner of the Texas General Land Office, Stephen F. Austin Building, P.O. Box 12873, Austin, Texas 78711-2873, Attention: Ned Polk. *Please clearly mark â€œRE: Cabin Bidâ€ on the front of the envelope.*

 For additional information, please send an e-mail to [email protected], visit the GLO Web site at www.glo.state.tx.us, or call Amy Nunez at 361-825-3038. Detailed maps are available in the bid packet.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

TGLO: "Hmmm, this krappy old shack on the island is in bad shape. Its gonna cost some money to get it torn down, dragged away, and get the mess cleaned up. Wonder if we can convince some Rube to actually pay US money to LET THEM do it!........"

lol


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Rube? Are you kidding? If this is well advertised they'll be lined up. These opportunities don't come along anymore. Wish I was in a better position.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Wonder who is going to be the fool that gets the winning bid?

I hope they release the name... I've got some business propositions.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

The bids will go like this

SLP spot will go for 15k

Lower laguna cabin permit will go for 40k

The one in Titlum Tatlum is definately a tear down lol


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Im bidding on this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but im bidding $5006 lol


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Dukman said:


> Rube? Are you kidding? If this is well advertised they'll be lined up. These opportunities don't come along anymore. Wish I was in a better position.


Opportunities to what? Spend YOUR money tearing down THEIR problem.... then spending MORE of your money to build something that will belong to them?

There is not even a gaurantee that you will get to enjoy it at ALL! All it takes is for them to change their mind after you are all done... they get a free house and you get a Peace sign.

Sounds like a great deal.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> Opportunities to what? Spend YOUR money tearing down THEIR problem.... then spending MORE of your money to build something that will belong to them?
> 
> There is not even a gaurantee that you will get to enjoy it at ALL! All it takes is for them to change their mind after you are all done... they get a free house and you get a Peace sign.
> 
> Sounds like a great deal.


I'm glad i'm not the only one to pick up on that. lol


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

don't full yourself that this is an easy job ...

You don't get electricity or water in the cabins .... and you are limited by what you can do, and must follow their rules .....

It's tough to do when you have partners too .....

not to mention the guys who break in your place in the off season ....

they can sell the paradise line all they want.... but it's work ...and not cheap

BTW - no septic either .... it was the deal breaker for the spouse

she could handle the snakes, the misquotes, the work ... but packing out her pooo was the straw that broke the camels back


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Titlum, Tatlum... not exactly remote, 1/2 mile boat ride and you're at the RV park where the toilets flush.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

hoosierplugger said:


> Titlum, Tatlum... not exactly remote, 1/2 mile boat ride and you're at the RV park where the toilets flush.


I've had plenty of Uh Oh moments where 15 feet was too far.... much less 1/2 mile... hahaha


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Muddskipper said:


> don't full yourself that this is an easy job ...
> 
> You don't get electricity or water in the cabins .... and you are limited by what you can do, and must follow their rules .....
> 
> ...


amen brother my house is a 20 minute boat ride and 15 mins in the truck from there and im in MY bed


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

who ever it is could be my best friend when they have the new cabin up and running.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

only way to build what you cant own is on a long term lease , put a floating trailer on it,lol , they wont have any problems leasing that out im sure!


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> Opportunities to what? Spend YOUR money tearing down THEIR problem.... then spending MORE of your money to build something that will belong to them?
> 
> There is not even a gaurantee that you will get to enjoy it at ALL! All it takes is for them to change their mind after you are all done... they get a free house and you get a Peace sign.
> 
> Sounds like a great deal.


Like I said, they'll be lined up for the opportunity. Your blah blah blah about them being able to "change a contract" when they feel like it and give them a peace sign is an interesting statement. I take it you read the contract? Seems to me they indicate its a 5 year permit renewable every 5 year if conditions of the contract are met. Contracts are for a reason. But hey, don't let me stop you from making unfounded blanket statements. Obvious not a deal for everyone but you can bet someone will be glad to pay.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Hard to believe some of the stuff I see people writing here. If you aren't interested, why poop on the idea? Yes, the state owns it. You nail it down, it's theirs. But as long as you don't violate the contract, they won't kick you out of there. The ladies in the GLO office are great to work with. 

I grew up with a place like this in La. and if you have never had the experience, then you really won't understand it until you do. There is simply nothing like having a place like this. It made me who I am today.

If you win this spot, you'll be our closest neighbor. I'll be happy to do whatever I can for you to make the job easier. You'll find other neighbors out there who will be even more helpful than me as far as being able to borrow useful items. It's a great community of folks out there. 

We tore down and hauled out the place on Cold Pass and Churchill to keep our place, as that was the agreement when we got the lease. And there was Ike, so I've been through it all. 

My opinion is that, compared to what we had to do, it won't be too much trouble to tear down and haul out this structure. It's not too stoutly built. 

Here are some pics. - Sandy


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Dukman said:


> Like I said, they'll be lined up for the opportunity. Your blah blah blah about them being able to "change a contract" when they feel like it and give them a peace sign is an interesting statement. I take it you read the contract? Seems to me they indicate its a 5 year permit renewable every 5 year if conditions of the contract are met. Contracts are for a reason. But hey, don't let me stop you from making unfounded blanket statements. Obvious not a deal for everyone but you can bet someone will be glad to pay.


Did you even read it? Every single stipulation and sentence on there ends with "up to the discretion of the GLO"... including stopping the contract at any time for any reason they feel like. If you did read, go back and look.

​If all conditions are met, the contract may be renewed at the discretion of the GLO, for successive five (5) year terms 
 
It gives them an out to do what they please... Now, will they? I have no clue... but you, your money, your hard work and everything else is at their mercy.... If you trust a government agency that much with your stuff, then bid away! lol

The GLO can decide on a whim to close/destroy every single structure on that property and make it a dang sanctuary for an endangered species of mosquito if they feel like it.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

LOL, more blah blah blah. :slimer:

They can't change a contract becasue they "feel like it". It does not say at the decretion of GLO on every stipulation without at least some qualification. I'll give you the five year renewal stipulation at their descretion but I'm not a black helicopters are circling type of guy. I'm sure any rational person would factor that into their bid decision knowing going in they had at a min 5 years. I suspect unless you're a **** up you'll continue to be given the permit. 

Endangered species of mosquito you say? LOL, yea, why not add two headed giraffes to your exaggeration? I'm sure thats a court case they'd want to try and defend. LOL 

Funny how some think the value here is the physical material aspect.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Dukman said:


> LOL, more blah blah blah. :slimer:
> 
> They can't change a contract becasue they "feel like it". It does not say at the decretion of GLO on every stipulation without at least some qualification. I'll give you the five year renewal stipulation at their descretion but I'm not a black helicopters are circling type of guy. I'm sure any rational person would factor that into their bid decision knowing going in they had at a min 5 years. I suspect unless you're a **** up you'll continue to be given the permit.
> 
> ...


Actually, coachlaw can shed some light on this because I don't know all the particulars, but they can and did declare a section by Colds Pass a bird sanctuary I think, and their old cabin was there. The kicker was...they received a new one, but had to remove the one that was located on the sanctuary. Again, not sure of all the details...but they could do that! Maybe Sandy will enlighten us?


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

The contract dosen't sound all that different than the agreement for every private fishing pier on the coast. I've never heard of the GLO giving anyone any grief over their piers unless they failed to maintain them.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

*Well,*



Dukman said:


> LOL, more blah blah blah. :slimer:
> 
> They can't change a contract becasue they "feel like it". It does not say at the decretion of GLO on every stipulation without at least some qualification. I'll give you the five year renewal stipulation at their descretion but I'm not a black helicopters are circling type of guy. I'm sure any rational person would factor that into their bid decision knowing going in they had at a min 5 years. I suspect unless you're a **** up you'll continue to be given the permit.
> 
> ...


Well, let's see...... Does anyone actually trust a government agency at any level? 
Do you really believe that after your time and money are put into removing an old existing structure, building a new one that a 5 year contract is "fair". I do not.

It only takes one left leaning, elitist enviromental wacko in a government job to send your "contract" spiraling down the toilet denying you and your family of all ASPECTS both physical and spiritual.

Not worth the risks in imho. But you are probably correct. There will be people lined up to bid.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Bottom line is this is something that if you have the means, and the desire you will go for it. I spent a weekend on a floating cabin in the Land Cut once and can't wait to go back. Would love to have the means to be able to afford such a place too. It's just too amazing.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

To be fair here, i can see why a person would want to get into this sort of thing. It kinda parallels spending a bunch of money on a vacation, or on a big fancy chartered fishing boat to some exotic corner of the world. Really fun to do, expensive, and you when you're done, you've got memories and pictures left, nothing more. Its a little tough for me to stomach spending a pile of money on something that is entirely leased, not insured, subject to storms, no utilities available, etc. Not to mention the labor and money spent on building the new cabin, the required maintenance, etc. I agree there will be people lined up wanting to bid on it though.


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

We built a cabin on Chocolate Bay. Only water access. Lots of hard work but it was one of the best things ever!! We went every Friday evening and came back home on Sunday evening. Lots of fish and great family time. Yes, the state owned it and we paid rental per square foot every year. At the time, it was the cheapest way to have a place on the water. Sold it after we moved to a canal home but I sure do miss it.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Dukman said:


> LOL, more blah blah blah. :slimer:
> 
> They can't change a contract becasue they "feel like it". It does not say at the decretion of GLO on every stipulation without at least some qualification. I'll give you the five year renewal stipulation at their descretion but I'm not a black helicopters are circling type of guy. I'm sure any rational person would factor that into their bid decision knowing going in they had at a min 5 years. I suspect unless you're a **** up you'll continue to be given the permit.
> 
> ...


I like how you deem valid points as blah blah blah... thats just the first sign of having no intelligent rebuttal.

But hey, if you are willing to throw 30-50 grand at a project that you basically have no control over and could get it yanked out from underneath you at anytime, then by all means, you go for it man! If you can't comprehend the contract/deal for what it is, then you deserve to lose your *** in the deal.

Hell, you could be crapping out $100 bills for all I know and just chalk it up to an expensive good time...

But in the meantime, I will just sit here shaking my head, knowing that there is at least one person on this earth dumber than me. Congrats on that title. The trophy is in the mail.


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

My family and I have had cabins on Bastrop bay since the 60's,back then you could build anywhere you wanted with no restrictions,things have changed ,for the better I believe with GLO managing the cabins,I agree with Coach Law the ladies that run the GLO couldn't be more helpful, is it a lot of work? yes,do you take a financial risk ?yes,is it worth it,you bet !!!


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> I like how you deem valid points as blah blah blah... thats just the first sign of having no intelligent rebuttal.
> 
> But hey, if you are willing to throw 30-50 grand at a project that you basically have no control over and could get it yanked out from underneath you at anytime, then by all means, you go for it man! If you can't comprehend the contract/deal for what it is, then you deserve to lose your *** in the deal.
> 
> ...


Valid points? You mean exaggerations?I gave you credit for the one valid point you made. The rest of your spill is blah blah blah.

Yea, I'm a pretty dumb individual. I'm not young enough to know everything. LOL Am I now suppose to say "I know you are but what am I?"

Please point out what you think they can change in the contract anytime they want to. I'll wait.


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

well, for all the skepticism, I know a bunch of those cabins in titlum tatlum have been there for many years.

one of my boys and i stopped by coachlaw's place for a little while and helped with the renovation. i think my boy sorted screws or something, but we had a good time and we still got to fish some.

any property is a lot of work, especially coastal property. i've been learning this myself. we now have a little place in seadrift. we go down there and we always end up fishing more than working so the project never gets done.


----------



## TMO (Jun 22, 2004)

I am a partner with CoachLaw and yea it was a lot of work and time and money....but was it worth it, heck yea!! Would I do it again, heck yea. Sitting on the porch watching the sunset drinking a cold beer, grilling big old steaks ....it really doesn't get much better if you enjoy fishing and being on the water.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Dukman said:


> Valid points? You mean exaggerations?I gave you credit for the one valid point you made. The rest of your spill is blah blah blah.
> 
> Yea, I'm a pretty dumb individual. I'm not young enough to know everything. LOL Am I now suppose to say "I know you are but what am I?"
> 
> Please point out what you think they can change in the contract anytime they want to. I'll wait.


They can't change the contract... because they don't need to. They have included numerous stipulations in the posted contract that allow them full and total control of the property and the structures on it... including unwarranted inspection with no notice.

Based on these stipulations included, they can terminate your permit due to any issues with the structures, planning, unannounced repair without approval and not meeting the 1 year deadline for cabin completion (besides improper use of property like subleasing, burning trash, etc). The option to renew after 5 years is totally up to the discretion of the GLO... whether you were a good tenant or not. Its still their sole decision.

Lots of folks have cabins and such and I agree, they are great places to relax and enjoy a getaway... but the difference here is that you are paying out the wazoo jsut for the permission to step foot on the property and there is no gaurantee that they will even let you use it after 5 years, even though you built it on your dime. Normal waterfront cabins can be sold, renovated, demolished or kept for the next 200 years... anything that the owner wants because they are just that... the owner.

Its just a typical contract that allows the owner to retain control... kinda like a apartment complex... except they want you to build the apartment for them.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Cabin Permits (PC) are issued pursuant to Texas Natural Resources Code (TNRC) Â§33.103(3) authorizing the use of recreational state-owned cabins on coastal public land.
> 
> Prior to legislative approval of the Coastal Public Lands Management Act (CPLMA) in 1973, numerous unauthorized shacks or "cabins" were constructed by trappers, commercial fishermen, and others throughout the bays and estuaries of the Texas Gulf Coast. A provision contained in the CPLMA authorized the GLO to allow continued use of these cabins-for recreational purposes only-through the issuance of a GLO contract and payment of appropriate fees.
> 
> ...


Everyone has to pay to have a cabin on GLO land. All the cabins that you see on the water like in the Land Cut or elsewhere are owned by the state; people pay to have them.

Sure are a lot of stupid people around who own cabins huh Justin?

Even Chuck has a cabin in the Land Cut...hey Chuck...did you know that you're stupid for renting your house from the state?



TH


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> They can't change the contract... because they don't need to. They have included numerous stipulations in the posted contract that allow them full and total control of the property and the structures on it... including unwarranted inspection with no notice.
> 
> Based on these stipulations included, they can terminate your permit due to any issues with the structures, planning, unannounced repair without approval and not meeting the 1 year deadline for cabin completion (besides improper use of property like subleasing, burning trash, etc). The option to renew after 5 years is totally up to the discretion of the GLO... whether you were a good tenant or not. Its still their sole decision.
> 
> ...


You really should make up your mind which you are going to debate, can they change the contract anytime they want to or is it now, they can't change the contract... because they don't need to? Pretty big difference when it comes to contracts but as smart as you are I'm sure you knew that already.

@trouthunter - I was thinking the same thing ...priceless! :headknock 
Of course I'm sure Coachlaw and TMO have been called worse..... as have I. I'll sleep tonight.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> Everyone has to pay to have a cabin on GLO land. All the cabins that you see on the water like in the Land Cut or elsewhere are owned by the state; people pay to have them.
> 
> Sure are a lot of stupid people around who own cabins huh Justin?
> 
> ...


You are incorrect. The majority of cabins are not owned by the state at all.

Maybe in specific areas... but not the majority like you portray it to be.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

We are all just renting the land anyway. If you don't believe me try not paying your taxes and see how much you "own it"


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

As long as you keep 100 round magazines out of your cabin, they'll renew your contract every 5 years.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

vette74 said:


> We are all just renting the land anyway. If you don't believe me try not paying your taxes and see how much you "own it"


Sadly, that is the truth.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey TMO, Ain't it fun being dumb? I know I'm enjoying it!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> Hey TMO, Ain't it fun being dumb? I know I'm enjoying it!


I concur....idiots of the highest degree right here!:spineyes:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

When you comin' out to be dumb with us Monte?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Monte don't need to go anywhere to be dumb.......He's got that covered 24/7 no matter where he is


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

FREON said:


> Monte don't need to go anywhere to be dumb.......He's got that covered 24/7 no matter where he is


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

LOMA


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

FREON said:


> Monte don't need to go anywhere to be dumb.......He's got that covered 24/7 no matter where he is


Meet me at that Mexican restraunt in CC at SPID in an hour...after we do a few tequila shots...Im gonna kick your smart *** to the Oso, and back!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Meet me at that Mexican restraunt in CC at SPID in an hour...after we do a few tequila shots...Im gonna kick your smart *** to the Oso, and back!


 :cheers: Look at it like this, it could be worse. You could be Cornhusker!!!! Hell, he scored lower on his iQ test than both a plant and a rock.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

TXDOT can take you business/house and land if they want to put a road there, look at the Bay Architects building on 45 south being torn down. They gave them pennies on the dollar for it.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Profish, are you trying to get this thread headed back in the right direction? Need I warn you of the consequences of trying to derail an old school B List thread hijack?


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> Profish, are you trying to get this thread headed back in the right direction? Need I warn you of the consequences of trying to derail an old school B List thread hijack?


Dang trolls!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Texxan1 said:


> The bids will go like this
> 
> SLP spot will go for 15k
> 
> ...


Is 15K a reasonable estimate of what this piece would go for?


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

The more I think about it, the more I realize that this is probably the least amount of fun you can have with $5000.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

coachlaw said:


> Hard to believe some of the stuff I see people writing here. If you aren't interested, why poop on the idea? Yes, the state owns it. You nail it down, it's theirs. But as long as you don't violate the contract, they won't kick you out of there. The ladies in the GLO office are great to work with.
> 
> We tore down and hauled out the place on Cold Pass and Churchill to keep our place, as that was the agreement when we got the lease. And there was Ike, so I've been through it all.
> 
> Coach, if I have my bearings right, the old place you had to tear down belonged to the grandparents (long since passed) of a good friend of mine. It is hard work but so rewarding IMO. In fact, I am a neighbor of sorts to you - our place is up in Chocolate. Ms. workorfish has made it clear, I will be sold before we ever sell our place. And that's kinda what it is all about.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

My late partner, Glenn Mueck built the place over on Churchill and Cold Pass. He had many partners in that venture.


----------



## TMO (Jun 22, 2004)

When that place was new , it must have been sweet!!! It was definitely built like a tank!!! Thank goodness for the campers on the beach that would burn anything....that saved a lot of landfill space.


----------



## TMO (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Coach, I am going to try to be dumb and sit on that porch next Tuesday, if the fish are in there this weekend!!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, I just read through all this and am glad there is a camp for a certain type of person, if y'all know what I mean!
My brother's co worker and friend has one in Chocolate and they are constantly working hard to improve it. Is it worth it to them? Oh heck yes! Is it nice and a great place to enjoy fishing, drinking, partying, etc. The answer is yes.
BTW: It has big screen TV, satellite cable kitchen sink, refrigerator, nice bunk beds, a shower, water collection cistern, and uh, get this, A/C. As a matter of fact, you can hang meat in there if you so wished.
Nice place.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Buddy of mine has the last house on the right as you are heading out of Chocolate Bay...it's pretty sweet and sure is a lot of fun to be out there.

TH


----------



## Trey C (May 21, 2004)

*Work or fish*

Here is workorfish's cabin, taken from ours.. your right guys.. stay away, its a bad idea.. 5k to bid on "another home" so dumb..


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Trey C said:


> Here is workorfish's cabin, taken from ours.. your right guys.. stay away, its a bad idea.. 5k to bid on "another home" so dumb..


It must suck having a neighbor so close. LOL Another dummy I suppose.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Every intelligence test I ever took told me I was smart, like in the 10th percentile . . . . well, except for math. Now I've found out just how dumb I really am. Anybody else having trouble dealing with this revelation?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

coachlaw said:


> Every intelligence test I ever took told me I was smart, like in the 10th percentile . . . . well, except for math. Now I've found out just how dumb I really am. Anybody else having trouble dealing with this revelation?


Im sure there is some dummy about to post up next


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> Every intelligence test I ever took told me I was smart, like in the 10th percentile . . . . well, except for math. Now I've found out just how dumb I really am. Anybody else having trouble dealing with this revelation?


No, I have problems with depth perception...so who am I to judge!

How far y'all have come!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

*How 'bout this one?*

Or how about this one. Yep, we've come a long way. This is what ours looked like after Ike.


----------



## Trey C (May 21, 2004)

My math is bad too.. took like 5 or 3 months to repair this stupid "leased" property that my family or parents have to go baby sit every weekend... and deal with the *%^$ neighbors.. and hangovers..


----------



## TMO (Jun 22, 2004)

No doubt about that Monte, what dummies we must be!!!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

TMO said:


> No doubt about that Monte, what dummies we must be!!!


:rotfl:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Yep...real genius'. The cabin I'm talkin bout is on a small island right next to the old windmill. From what I'm told, that windmill was a generator for a real nice cabin that was once there. Something about a lawyer that owned it and a bad divorce then it burned down?


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Here's a more recent picture. Thanks to all FWE'rs and 2coolers who made it all happen, and of course to my partners who begged, borrowed, and looted material.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> Here's a more recent picture. Thanks to all FWE'rs and 2coolers who made it all happen, and of course to my partners who begged, borrowed, and looted material.


cool place and good times out there. I wish I was dumb enough to have one. :spineyes:


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> cool place and good times out there. I wish I was dumb enough to have one. :spineyes:


Do you need a second opinion?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Do you need a second opinion?


do you need a foot up your ***


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

coach when can i come hang out with you?


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

When you bring me a shiny new 'Vette.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Well, who won the bid for the Moody Island place? If'n you're on here, shoot me a PM.


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

coachlaw said:


> Well, who won the bid for the Moody Island place? If'n you're on here, shoot me a PM.


 Coach Law, did anyone ever let you know who won and how much? thanks


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I met the guys at the ramp yesterday. They were setting off to do some hardcore work on the place. They told me how much, but I don't know if they want that to be public knowledge. I have to respect that possibility, but I will ask if it's ok to divulge and I'll post up here if they say it's ok to tell.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

It was a public land bid, thus it is public knowledge, $16.000. rs


----------



## TexasCurt (Apr 13, 2011)

The State released the bid amounts. The upper coast winning bid was $16,000 and the lower coast was $52,651.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I was fairly close lol


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Those guys already have the old place gone and the new pilings set.


----------

